# Affordable Trailer for our TB



## sarah4496 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi There,

I am looking for advice on what to get for a trailer for our 13y/o 16.2 TB. Bumper pull, and something that my 3/4t Chevy 1500 can pull. Our budget is about 5k, but i'd like to spend closer to 2500. Just using it for taking him back and forth to riding trails, trips, and the vet from time to time. Used or new (probably won't be new in my budget). Any suggestions?


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

As you will be looking at used make sure that you have a trailer high enough (at least 7') and long enough for your horse to travel comfortably. If you find a straight load, a bar across the front of horse stall as opposed to a manger would probably be better (this will give your horse more foot room). If you find a slant just make sure your horse fits comfortably in the stall - a few of the slants can be a bit short for the TB's. If you have a place to store a trailer inside you can save considerable $'s by looking at steel trailers as opposed to aluminum. And if you go so far as to look at stock trailers you can save even more. The plus here is that your horse should have plenty of room in these - the negatives are lack of tack area depending on style of stock trailer and type of weather hauling in as stocks are pretty 'airy'.
Most important check the floor, hitch and all mechanics of the trailer for soundness.
Good luck on your search.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

You will be firmly in the used, and probably fairly old market at that price range. Not to say that you can't or won't find something suitable, just be aware that old trailers sometimes do not age gracefully, so be sure to inspect things VERY carefully - a $2500 used trailer can easily become a $5000 used trailer after you buy it when you realize it needs $2500 worth of work to make it safe.

If you're handy and can tackle things like electrical, flooring etc yourself you can do repairs for a fraction of the cost of taking it to a professional, but if you're not, well, professionals don't come cheap.

Now don't let that discourage you, just go in eyes wide open. There are some gems out there as well that can just as easily be road-ready the second you hand over the cash, but based on plenty of personal experience, you'll also come across a lot of turds as well, some of which look sort of nice but get messy when you start looking underneath, or at the nitty-gritty things.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got a used trailer. 2h bp. the asking price was $4000. I paid $2500, after_ i pointed out items that need to be fixed. It looked great, little rust that you could see. Look close, take someone with you and have them also look. I found the floor in the ramp needed to be replaced, after I pull the rubber mat back. I pointed out every spot of rust and every littlle dent. They all don't have to be fixed, but it does bring the price down. Make sure it is safe!_


----------

